#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  когда я сплю, я сплю

## Александр Петров

Добрый день.




> «Мастер, как ввести просветление в действие? Как практиковать его в повседневной жизни?»
>    «Тем, что ты ешь и спишь», – ответил мастер.
>    «Но, Мастер, каждый человек ест, и каждый – спит».
>    «Но не каждый ест, когда он ест, и не каждый спит, когда он спит».
>    От этой истории происходит знаменитая дзенская пословица: «Когда я ем, я ем; когда я сплю, я сплю».
>    Есть, когда ты ешь, и спать, когда ты спишь, означает полностью присутствовать во всех своих действиях, без каких-либо отвлечении, создаваемых эго для того, чтобы не дать тебе быть тут.


 (с) Ринпоче Согьял >> Книга жизни и практики умирания

Вопрос вот в чем - ну с едой понятно вроде - не отвлекаться от еды когда ешь. А что не так со сном? И как исправить? Речь идет о засыпании? Ведь во время сна я уже не контролирую деятельность мозга и редко осознаю что сплю.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Для начала — да, научитесь не отвлекаться, когда засыпаете. А потом, глядишь, и во сне научитесь не отвлекаться.

----------

Александр Петров (25.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

Когда ложитесь спать - сразу засыпайте. Когда просыпаетесь - сразу вставайте.

----------

Александр Петров (25.02.2019), Монферран (25.02.2019), Шуньшунь (25.02.2019)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Добрый день.
> 
>  (с) Ринпоче Согьял >> Книга жизни и практики умирания
> 
> Вопрос вот в чем - ну с едой понятно вроде - не отвлекаться от еды когда ешь. А что не так со сном? И как исправить? Речь идет о засыпании? Ведь во время сна я уже не контролирую деятельность мозга и редко осознаю что сплю.


Осознанное сновидение или йога сна. Задача натренироваться до такой степени, что будучи в своём сне быть активным участником, осознавать, что ты находишься во сне, а не быть немым зрителем. Программируйте себя ежедневно на контролирование своего сна и возможность активного практикования во сне. По теме: Шесть йог Наропы, Тантра Ваджрайогини, Йога сна (Намкай Норбу Ринпоче). Всех благ!

----------

Александр Петров (25.02.2019)

----------


## Шенпен

Друзья , но нельзя-же так воспринимать всё буквально :Smilie: 
Еда и сон - это всего лишь примеры повседневной активности- коих великое множество.
Говорит-же Ринпоче "полностью присутствовать во *всех* своих действиях".
Это о принципе а не конкретно о еде и сне..

П.С.
Понятно, что существуют техники медитации во сне.
Но тут не об этом.

----------

Александр Петров (25.02.2019), Антончик (26.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (25.02.2019), Шуньшунь (25.02.2019)

----------


## Александр Петров

> Осознанное сновидение или йога сна. Задача натренироваться до такой степени, что будучи в своём сне быть активным участником, осознавать, что ты находишься во сне, а не быть немым зрителем. Программируйте себя ежедневно на контролирование своего сна и возможность активного практикования во сне. По теме: Шесть йог Наропы, Тантра Ваджрайогини, Йога сна (Намкай Норбу Ринпоче). Всех благ!


 Вау, а я в детстве и юношестве практиковал программирование сна, както сам пришел к этой практике, правда  со временем начинал пугаться "а  вдруг это не сон?" делал то я там совсем нехорошие вещи...

----------


## Александр Петров

> Еда и сон - это всего лишь примеры повседневной активности- коих великое множество.
> Говорит-же Ринпоче "полностью присутствовать во *всех* своих действиях".
> Это о принципе а не конкретно о еде и сне..


 Это то понятно, то о принципе применимом ко всему.. но любопытно стало про сон  :Wink:

----------


## Алсу

Вообще то это один из признаков реализиции Йоги божеств.

----------


## Александр Петров

кстати чуть дальше в книге говориться как раз о йоге-сне

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Я думал, что я отвлекаюсь, но когда общаюсь с любителями смартфонов, такое ощущение, что их носит как испуганную курицу

----------

Александр Петров (27.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (27.02.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я думал, что я отвлекаюсь, но когда общаюсь с любителями смартфонов, такое ощущение, что их носит как испуганную курицу


"синдром переключения между энной надцатю открытых вкладок"

или по научному: СДВГ

----------

Александр Петров (27.02.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (27.02.2019)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вопрос вот в чем - ну с едой понятно вроде - не отвлекаться от еды когда ешь. А что не так со сном? И как исправить? Речь идет о засыпании? Ведь во время сна я уже не контролирую деятельность мозга и редко осознаю что сплю.


  Вы тренируйте осознанность наяву, тоесть, иными словами, вы должны развить такую концентацию, что постоянно видите, что Вы думаете, говорите и делаете.(Ринпоче об этом) Это навык нарабатывается постепенно и однонаправленная медитация в помощь. Сначала 5 минут, потом дольше и так далее. И так дойдете до того, что будете естесственным образом присутствовать и во сне, и...даже вносить коррективы в то, что Вы сните))))

Сон труднее контролировать, а уж сексульные переживания еще сложнее, но всему начала, - осознанность во время бодрствования.

----------

Александр Петров (27.02.2019)

----------


## Алма

> Добрый день.
> 
>  (с) Ринпоче Согьял >> Книга жизни и практики умирания
> 
> Вопрос вот в чем - ну с едой понятно вроде - не отвлекаться от еды когда ешь. А что не так со сном? И как исправить? Речь идет о засыпании? Ведь во время сна я уже не контролирую деятельность мозга и редко осознаю что сплю.


Исправить тут что то ты не в состоянии.
И речь не о осознанных сновидениях. ИМХО.
Просветлённый, грубо говоря, не спит. Происходит, как бы, постоянное присутствие. Тело спит, снятся, или нет сны, но при этом, вроде как горит маленький ночничёк, эдакий свет сознания.
Вот это тонкое сознание, или восприятие возможно увидеть.
Или, вернее, просто быть этим. :Smilie:

----------

